# whats a good sized axe to drive wedges with



## ky044

R


----------



## H 2 H

I don't fall that many trees a year like most here 

But I like a short handle for falling trees 3 pounder


----------



## ky044

Thanks for the input. Got a few double bits. ..ill try to find me a good axe head and hand pick me out a handle or make one


----------



## Big_Wood

i use a 4 1/4 arveka. best axe in the world. i've tried lots but nothing beats that axe to me. if you can find one buy it. then if you don't like it i will buy it off you for more then you paid. i have looked all over out here for another one and can't find them anywhere anymore. they might not be made anymore :msp_sad:


----------



## racerjohnbf

What length handle do you guys recomend? I'm looking to pick up and old axe head in the 3 1/2 to 5lb range to clean up and rehandle for a wedge driver/kindling splitter.


----------



## racerjohnbf

I'm looking to use it for plastic felling wedges and for splitting small pieces of wood for camp fires and to feed my smoker.


----------



## dancan

westcoaster90 said:


> i use a 4 1/4 arveka. best axe in the world. i've tried lots but nothing beats that axe to me. if you can find one buy it. then if you don't like it i will buy it off you for more then you paid. i have looked all over out here for another one and can't find them anywhere anymore. they might not be made anymore :msp_sad:



I've got access to plenty of new 4 1/2 pounders arvekas over here


----------



## Hinerman

westcoaster90 said:


> i use a 4 1/4 arveka. best axe in the world. i've tried lots but nothing beats that axe to me. if you can find one buy it. then if you don't like it i will buy it off you for more then you paid. i have looked all over out here for another one and can't find them anywhere anymore. they might not be made anymore :msp_sad:



PM sent


----------



## 2dogs

Since the OP did not say if he is driving plastic falling wedges or metal splitting wedges then there are two answers. Splitting wedges are driven with a maul or a sledge. The weight is up to you but 8-12 pounds is normal. I have a 20lb sledge that is a beast. The weight not the force of the swing is what (should) do the work.

Plastic falling wedges can be driven with a 3-6 pound axe with a good smooth and flat pole. The best all around is a 5lb head on a 28" helve. Bailey's and Madsen's both sell good quality axes and poor quality axes. The choice is yours. BTW an axe for driving wedges doesn't cross over into other tasks very well.


----------



## demc570

i thinking for plactic wedges i going to use my 28oz eastwing framing hammer,and keep it on my belt in my hammer belt holder.


----------



## stihl023/5

I use a big bright orange dead blow hammer and plastic wedges.


----------



## 04titanse

To drive plastic felling wedges I use a 28.5" boys axe with I believe a 3lb head. Its small and easy to carry, drives wedges well and I use it to cut small limbs and saplings.


----------



## 2dogs

demc570 said:


> i thinking for plactic wedges i going to use my 28oz eastwing framing hammer,and keep it on my belt in my hammer belt holder.



Not enough weight, the head is the wrong shape and will damage your wedges, and no edge to chop bark or suckers. Poor choice.


----------



## 2dogs

04titanse said:


> To drive plastic felling wedges I use a 28.5" boys axe with I believe a 3lb head. Its small and easy to carry, drives wedges well and I use it to cut small limbs and saplings.



A boys' axe has a 2 1/4 lb head. It is really to light to drive wedges especially bigger wedges but it is better than nothing. I have a 25" bar scabbard that carries a boys axe that is designed for wildland firefighting.


----------



## 04titanse

2dogs said:


> Not enough weight, the head is the wrong shape and will damage your wedges, and no edge to chop bark or suckers. Poor choice.



I would recommend something with no shorter than 24" handle, 32oz. An axe is really the way to go, I agree with 2dogs.


----------



## 04titanse

2dogs said:


> A boys' axe has a 2 1/4 lb head. It is really to light to drive wedges especially bigger wedges but it is better than nothing. I have a 25" bar scabbard that carries a boys axe that is designed for wildland firefighting.



I have no issues driving large wedges in with a boys axe, you just need to swing it like a man. I hate carrying too much heavy gear with me. The boys axe is light, short and effective for me. I would recommend it to anyone, a full size handle and heavier head gets annoying to carry for 8-9 hours when I am also carrying an ms460 with 24 bar, helmet, gloves, wedges, a few tools, knife, cell phone or walkie. It gets to be a lot of stuff and a lot of weight.


----------



## 2dogs

04titanse said:


> I have no issues driving large wedges in with a boys axe, you just need to swing it like a man. I hate carrying too much heavy gear with me. The boys axe is light, short and effective for me. I would recommend it to anyone, a full size handle and heavier head gets annoying to carry for 8-9 hours when I am also carrying an ms460 with 24 bar, helmet, gloves, wedges, a few tools, knife, cell phone or walkie. It gets to be a lot of stuff and a lot of weight.



And gas can, first aid kit, spare chain, file, carb screwdriver, etc. I started out many years ago with a boys' axe but quit using an axe that light in our manly western trees. Your turn...


----------



## 04titanse

2dogs said:


> And gas can, first aid kit, spare chain, file, carb screwdriver, etc. I started out many years ago with a boys' axe but quit using an axe that light in our manly western trees. Your turn...



Understood, glad a heavier axe works well for you. I like a smaller one for driving wedges, but good news is we can both use whatever works best for us. 

The trees you fell are likely larger than what I am used to, so that may be a relevant factor. Most of what I am felling is 22"-36", so nothing to large. I was not saying you don't know how to swing an axe, rather that if using a smaller axe you need to swing it with some speed. Enjoy your larger axe and I will enjoy my small one.


----------



## 2dogs

04titanse said:


> Understood, glad a heavier axe works well for you. I like a smaller one for driving wedges, but good news is we can both use whatever works best for us.
> 
> The trees you fell are likely larger than what I am used to, so that may be a relevant factor. Most of what I am felling is 22"-36", so nothing to large. I was not saying you don't know how to swing an axe, rather that if using a smaller axe you need to swing it with some speed. Enjoy your larger axe and I will enjoy my small one.



Yes I am happy that mine is bigger. My axe I mean.


----------



## 04titanse

2dogs said:


> Yes I am happy that mine is bigger. My axe I mean.



My wife doesn't complain...I mean my wedges. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## demc570

2dogs said:


> Not enough weight, the head is the wrong shape and will damage your wedges, and no edge to chop bark or suckers. Poor choice.



ummm.you maybe right,i maybe wrong,but i will still have to try it:msp_razz:


----------



## jeepyfz450

I bought a boys axe to try and it was too light for me. I use a council american felling axe (i think its 6 pounds). there are still times when the trees sit back on the wedges when you have to swing like crazy and they still wont drive any further.


----------



## Bus Driver

Using an axe to drive steel wedges will distort the handle socket in the axe head. The metal around the handle socket is rather thin and buckles outward under the strain. Not sure if the non-metallic wedges have the same problem effect.
I recall when all we had was a two-man crosscut saw-- plain back with no teeth on the back. Felling wedges were steel, the same ones used for splitting. The slightest pinching of the saw indicated the need for wedges. With the advent of chainsaws, the earliest felling wedges I remember were aluminum.


----------



## dancan

Plastic/aluminium/magnesium wedges will not give you any poll deformation regardless of how hard you hit , kinda like paper , scissor , rock ..........Steel is harder than the three of them . 
All bets are off if any of the above are made in China .


----------



## 2dogs

dancan said:


> Plastic/aluminium/magnesium wedges will not give you any poll deformation regardless of how hard you hit , kinda like paper , scissor , rock ..........Steel is harder than the three of them .
> All bets are off if any of the above are made in China .



How about the North Korean nuclear wedges?


----------



## michael j

I use my 8# sledge with an 18" handle, same as I drive my stuck maul with.


----------



## Treeworker9

04titanse said:


> To drive plastic felling wedges I use a 28.5" boys axe with I believe a 3lb head. Its small and easy to carry, drives wedges well and I use it to cut small limbs and saplings.


What do you think about Hultafors 1.5kg ( 3lbs ) felling ax as plastic wedge banger, greeting from Ireland


----------

